# myspace



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ok guys fess up whos got one i got one but i aint quite figured out how to get it set up yet

post up the links


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i do

www.myspace.com/bassstringmadness


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I got one and Im tellin you right now its very addictive... Im in my 30s and have found ppl from highshcool that I lost touch with after highschool... its fun gettin in touch with them and just seein how lives are so much different now then they were then... back when nothin really mattered.. now most of them are married and have kids...


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/hootiemutt


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

I have one!

www.myspace.com/4wheelersrock91

Don't be afraid to add me, you hunt, I hunt, WE ALL HUNT!!

Hunter


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

mn id add u but u need a last name or email


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree dogdonthunt. I started one cause both of my sisters have it and I can put pics up to show them. Since I have gotten in touch with old friends from High School and college.


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah I must confess I got one too but aint real good at using it. I'm glad some of you do-I'm gonna check out your pages see what they look like. Can find mine-just search Tim Welshans-its covered with Dale Earnhardt stuff!


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep, I've got two. One for an organization I started here in ND and one just for me to inform people of the TRUTH that our civil rights are being taken away. I also have got in touch with a lot of old friends I lost track of.

http://www.myspace.com/medcanassnd
http://www.myspace.com/newmilleniumredneck


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i got one 2. just look up rex strayer.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.myspace.com/dodgeram25004x4


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

why do u have a crying smiley.arent you over 18 so you dont have to listen to anyone...and if your not then you better listen to whoevers in charge.lol :beer:


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

ya i got one too i got bored and thought what the hell
myspace.com/p_b_r_cowboy


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/bosephus1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Scott
Great music on your site, I love it !!!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup.

myspace.com/b3av3r_16


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Bigbuck I am 12


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

that stinks.life is probably better without it at that age.i dint even have one until like 2 months ago.my mom is very protective.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i have myspace. check it out if you. heck u can add me if youd like.

myspace.com/hunter_cody_kill_em_all


----------



## jack.windsor (Nov 7, 2007)

I loved myspace,it was great fun until facebook killed it.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't have either facebook or myspace, but let's separate the real geeks from the rest of the crowd. :lol: Has anybody here got a Second Life account?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

myspace is more popular than facebook. atleast around here


----------

